# G'day All! Experienced Adel. Metro Kayaker New To AKFF Forum



## YakMadJack (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi fellow kayakers.

I have been kayaking for the past 3 and a half years but only just found out about this forum a few days ago. I've been having a bit of a read through and can already tell you are a bunch of great guys on here.

Probably no one cares but I'll say a bit about myself anyway.

My first kayak is a Dagger Safari, second is an Australis Ocky and the third is a Kustom Kayaks Double something... (I just bought it second hand a week ago so don't really know).

I've done a lot of fishing from the kayak between Moana Beach and Brighton South Australia. I wish I could do more but I've been in Tassie the last two years and only headed back to SA for the summer break. This year I am heading back to Adelaide for a few weeks in November (spewing I'm missing out on the snapper season) before heading over to Port Lincoln to do my sea-time on a charter boat. After that I'm doing my work experience so I can graduate as a naval architect  (I love anything to do with the water and boats and kayaks if you can't tell).

I'm definitely keen to join in with as many of the trips organised on here as I can and certainly have a few questions that I'll post up in other areas. It would be great to work out who the other members in Adelaide are too.

I hope you all have calm waters in your local areas this week and look forward to hearing any fishing reports.

Cheers guys.


----------



## davidholder (May 29, 2014)

Hi Jack, give it a try mate - you'll soon get the flavour 

David


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Hallo Jack - and welcome to what was - certainly worth giving the other place a look


----------

